# Skiing with a Drone



## Nick (Jan 30, 2014)

Sort of covered in the other thread about a resort but thought this video deserved its own thread. 

Very cool! It's a compilation but there are some really cool ski shots in here.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2014)

Can't view the video on the mobile app... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been researching and pricing out some drones for myself and have learned it is illegal to use a drone with a camera for commercial purposes! There are some loop holes but it's a dampener for me for sure as I want to use them commercially.

Capturing skiing is so perfect for drones/quadcopters!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool vid, I can see it now....drones following everyone at the ski resorts....all crashing into each other !
Should be fun !


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Cool vid, I can see it now....drones following everyone at the ski resorts....all crashing into each other !
> Should be fun !



That would be kind of hilarious!


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 30, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I've been researching and pricing out some drones for myself and have learned it is illegal to use a drone with a camera for commercial purposes! There are some loop holes but it's a dampener for me for sure as I want to use them commercially.
> 
> Capturing skiing is so perfect for drones/quadcopters!



So what would be your pick for a reasonably priced model able to transport a POV cam ?


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 30, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I've been researching and pricing out some drones for myself and have learned it is illegal to use a drone with a camera for commercial purposes! There are some loop holes but it's a dampener for me for sure as I want to use them commercially.
> 
> Capturing skiing is so perfect for drones/quadcopters!



Have you seen this one ?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Have you seen this one ?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot



No, I haven't. I'll check it out thanks.



fbrissette said:


> So what would be your pick for a reasonably priced model able to transport a POV cam ?



Currently I like what DJI has to offer. More stable than competitors, can go higher, has GPS (useful for hovering and using waypoints) and you can tweak it out with add-ons.

http://www.dji.com/


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 30, 2014)

I like this Niagara Falls video shot on board a DJI Phantom.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2014)

I want a DJI. I do some videography work and this would be really fun. Especially since I already have a gopro!


----------



## hiroto (Jan 30, 2014)

Can't stop watching those amazing videos.  Rock climbing is a popular subject too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know if they were filming, but the drone was flying around at Wachusett tonight. Have to see if they post a video up.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2014)

"*VIDEO: Photog captures stunning aerial footage of fox walking on frozen Barnegat Bay*_
Kevin Doherty just planned on launching his remote control helicopter affixed with a camera to capture the sun setting over the frozen Barnegat Bay in Seaside Park Thursday.
What actually happened stunned him...."--

_http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/down-the-shore/item/64445?linktype=hp_blogs_

_


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick, will the AlpineZone Drone (yeah, that rhymes!) be making its maiden voyage at SurgarLoaf?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Nick, will the AlpineZone Drone (yeah, that rhymes!) be making its maiden voyage at SurgarLoaf?



Are you going to the summit?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Are you going to the summit?



no 

i tried to get a crew together but failed.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2014)

$399 on woot today 


http://sellout.woot.com/


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 19, 2014)

B&H has dropped their everyday price to same $399.For those that dont have a gopro,they also dropped the price of the same heli with a 720 cam to $499.Glad I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

It was 380 on amazon at one point. really want one !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2014)

isn't it a justifiable business expense to promote AZ with awesome videos?


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

Only if I can fly it behind you to capture your steez


----------



## BLESS (Feb 20, 2014)

my favorite vid yet  http://vimeo.com/83187924#at=0


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2014)

i don't surf.. is there a high rate of surfers hitting people in the water who are swimming out?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i don't surf.. is there a high rate of surfers hitting people in the water who are swimming out?



That video ws very cool. I'd be very nervous about crashing my drone and gopro into the ocean .


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

Check this out. This guy hacked this APM system (Autopilot) that lets you chart a route and teh drone follows it automatically

https://code.google.com/p/ardupilot-mega/wiki/Mission

The app lets you create a course fo teh drone. But this guy hacked it so it follows him. 

In a few years this will be easily done I bet. Just set the drones distance and height behind you and it will automatically follow you. 

http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/using-drones-to-auto-follow-exteme-sports-snowboarding-sking-and


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2014)

ski sundown got a new toy


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> In a few years this will be easily done I bet. Just set the drones distance and height behind you and it will automatically follow you.
> 
> http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/using-drones-to-auto-follow-exteme-sports-snowboarding-sking-and



And shortly after, ski areas will modify their policy forbidding drones after a few fly into people and/or lift tower sheaves


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like they need a gimble.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 12, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like they need a gimble.



Yep.  Pretty bad overall.  Looks very amateurish.  Never used a drone but that video outlines pretty well the challenges of taking good shots with one.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you imagine a bunch of gapers using these in place of a helmet cam? Crashing them into trees, lifts, windows and other skiers?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2014)

cheap drone with HD camera on woot $169

http://www.woot.com/offers/parrot-ar-drone-2-0-wi-fi-quadricopter-6?ref=cnt_dly_tl

[h=1]Parrot PF721000SE AR.Drone 2.0 Wi-Fi Quadricopter - Remote Flying Drone with HD Camera Controlled by iPod touch, iPhone, iPad & Android Devices[/h]$169.99


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 23, 2014)

Just ordered a DJI Phantom drone for work.  I foresee it doing some 'sidework' in the mountains.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2014)

I was at the Michael Franti Concert this weekend and they were using a drone to capture the band and the crowd.  They had a GoPro mounted on it and even the camera mount could be controlled.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just ordered a DJI Phantom drone for work. I foresee it doing some 'sidework' in the mountains.



Sweet.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just ordered a DJI Phantom drone for work.  I foresee it doing some 'sidework' in the mountains.


If you or whoever is going to fly that thing don't have any experience flying quads I highly recommend picking up a small one to mess around with
http://www.amazon.com/Estes-Proto-Quadcopter-Colors-Black/dp/B00G924W98
is cheap and you can probably find it at a local hobby shop if you want it faster

also be aware of all the crap going on with the FAA about commercial use


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 23, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> If you or whoever is going to fly that thing don't have any experience flying quads I highly recommend picking up a small one to mess around with
> http://www.amazon.com/Estes-Proto-Quadcopter-Colors-Black/dp/B00G924W98
> is cheap and you can probably find it at a local hobby shop if you want it faster
> 
> also be aware of all the crap going on with the FAA about commercial use



Thanks.  I may try that out.  Reviews say that this one is pretty easy to fly.  But I agree, practice is going to be essential.  Especially since most of our flying will be over water.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 23, 2014)

As long as this cuts down on the number of crappy POV videos on youtube, I'm all for it.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 23, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> As long as this cuts down on the number of crappy POV videos on youtube, I'm all for it.



I was planning to make a POV of me flying the drone.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I was planning to make a POV of me flying the drone.



I was thinking of more of a reconnaissance vehicle for helping us find our way if you know what I mean.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D3IN11Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1406154783&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40

87% off of retail? Something
Doesn't seem right....


----------



## Abubob (Jul 23, 2014)

How long before the first skier drone collision?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D3IN11Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1406154783&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
> 
> 87% off of retail? Something
> Doesn't seem right....


I would worry too.  Eversion?  I think they mean Inversion.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2014)

drones save lives

http://mashable.com/2014/07/23/drone-saves-life-missing-man/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 23, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> As long as this cuts down on the number of crappy POV videos on youtube, I'm all for it.



+100


----------



## fbrissette (Jul 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> drones save lives
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/07/23/drone-saves-life-missing-man/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link




Drones are used to deliver drugs in prison (from today's Montreal newspaper).

sorry, link in french - google translate

http://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/j...upefiants-livres-en-prison-par-des-drones.php


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 24, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Drones are used to deliver drugs in prison (from today's Montreal newspaper).
> 
> sorry, link in french - google translate
> 
> http://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/j...upefiants-livres-en-prison-par-des-drones.php



that's awesome. i love to see technology replace older manual processes.


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> that's awesome. i love to see technology replace older manual processes.




Now if they can make them a little quieter - imagine the possibilities!


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Thanks.  I may try that out.  Reviews say that this one is pretty easy to fly.  But I agree, practice is going to be essential.  Especially since most of our flying will be over water.


Yeah, I haven't flown the dji, but I have been flying some other quads.  The DJI has loads of helpful features like the one where movement is relative to your position so down on the stick is always towards you, which will probably be really helpful for getting started.  Return to home should let you fly like a maniac and just press the button when you're done.
I'd be most concerned about the first few flights esp if you haven't done rc much.  Just figuring out how to get it in the correct mode, arming the motors, taking off and landing will probably be a challenge the first time.
The one lame thing about the nano quad I linked is the tiny controller, it is for a hobbit and it will probably limit the usefulness of the thing.  I am using a large control from the hubsan x4 for mine.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 24, 2014)

Got an email from Latvia:

_Hello. 

We are the biggest agency in Baltic's who work in a field - Digital Marketing. We have a product and want to pay You a commission if You promote it. Its new of a kind GoPRo accessory - auto follow Drone. 

What we are interested in - to cooperate with you, more with "affiliate" or partner marketing. 
Let us know if You are interested 

Thank you. Will wait for Your answer.
_

So I set off down the mountain with my drone on auto follow and start skiing down a lift line...


----------



## fbrissette (Jul 24, 2014)

Harvey said:


> Got an email from Latvia:
> 
> _Hello.
> 
> ...




The pocket drone, one of the most successful kickstarter project has a 'follow-me' mode.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 2, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> The pocket drone, one of the most successful kickstarter project has a 'follow-me' mode.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot



Two other solid contenders with follow-me modes and integrated gimbal which is a must IMO.  In the same price range as the DJI phantom once you take the gimbal into account.

http://www.airdog.com/

http://hexoplus.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2014)

Has any resort banned "skiing with a drone" yet? 

 If not, I'd have to imagine that's coming real soon.


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Has any resort banned "skiing with a drone" yet?
> 
> If not, I'd have to imagine that's coming real soon.



You're probably right although I would argue that drones are less dangerous than a lot of intermediate skiers. 

Drones would be a legitimate reason to wear a helmet.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> You're probably right although I would argue that drones are less dangerous than a lot of intermediate skiers.



Until the drone gets hung up on a HSQ grip causing it not to detach from the haul rope in the terminal.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

I believe Sundown plans to have a few drones strafing Satan's Staircase this winter.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I believe Sundown plans to have a few drones strafing Satan's Staircase this winter.



no doubt about it


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

I prefer skiing with a drone, in case things get out of hand on a pow day


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> *Until the drone gets hung up on a HSQ grip causing it not to detach from the haul rope in the terminal.*



Or it runs out of juice and plummets from the sky onto the Intermediate groomer (where it's most likely flying) from 145 feet.


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I prefer skiing with a drone, in case things get out of hand on a pow day



That would clear lift lines quite effectively.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2015)

another example of technology replacing low paid workers.. apparently we don't need drug mules any longer.

http://mashable.com/2015/01/22/meth-drone-mexico/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 22, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> another example of technology replacing low paid workers.. apparently we don't need drug mules any longer.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/01/22/meth-drone-mexico/




6 pounds of meth? No wonder it crashed.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 13, 2015)

It's official


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 13, 2015)

On the bright side


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> It's official
> 
> View attachment 16158



are you allowed to control airspace over private property?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 13, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> are you allowed to control airspace over private property?



They do for weddings of famous people..?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 15, 2015)

I would say they cannot prohibit drones piloted by someone not on their property.
Most Ski Areas would fall under Class G or E http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airspace_class_(United_States)
Until FAA has a final ruling , they don't own the airspace.
https://www.faa.gov/aircraft/air_cert/airworthiness_certification/sp_awcert/experiment/sac/
Looks like registration will be in the works
Another interesting story about local law not knowing the law
http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/breach-of-peace-improperly-arrested-for-flying-a-glid-458406629


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 15, 2015)

If a private drone flies over my house at low altitude levels, and within bird shot range, and is unauthorized to enter my air space and take pictures, my shotgun will control my airspace.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 15, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> If a private drone flies over my house at low altitude levels, and within bird shot range, and is unauthorized to enter my air space and take pictures, my shotgun will control my airspace.



Me Too , HaHa #6


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2015)




----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



That is pretty cool!


----------



## Not Sure (May 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is pretty cool!



http://www.pcworld.com/article/2921672/lily-drone-is-waterproof-will-follow-you-around.html
On pre sale $499.00
Very Cool


----------



## hiroto (May 13, 2015)

Wow, pretty impressive.  It is interesting that in addition to "Follow" mode, it has "Lead" mode to fly ahead of the subject and shoots back.   The video shows short example of that for kayaking - I wonder how well does that work for skiing/boarding.


----------



## styluhair (May 13, 2015)

run


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

hiroto said:


> Wow, pretty impressive.  It is interesting that in addition to "Follow" mode, it has "Lead" mode to fly ahead of the subject and shoots back.   The video shows short example of that for kayaking - I wonder how well does that work for skiing/boarding.



The current design is intended to be used in open spaces.  The next generation will have obstacle detection build to avoid objects.  So for now it would work only in wide open areas for skiing and snowboarding as demonstrated in the video (one of the first scenes).  However there are some ski areas that are already banning them.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> However there are some ski areas that are already banning them.


Can't say I blame them. There's enough idiots on the slopes already, we don't need idiots controlling aircraft above too.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 14, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Can't say I blame them. There's enough idiots on the slopes already, we don't need idiots controlling aircraft above too.



+1


----------



## mbedle (May 14, 2015)

This will never fly at a ski resort. Even if it did have a collision detection system, it has a maximum speed of 25mph and is not under any control by the owner.  There are many times when a skier maybe going faster then that speed. If the owner ends up going faster then 25MPH, they may end up losing the device.


----------



## Domeskier (May 14, 2015)

mbedle said:


> This will never fly at a ski resort. Even if it did have a collision detection system, it has a maximum speed of 25mph and is not under any control by the owner.  There are many times when a skier maybe going faster then that speed. If the owner ends up going faster then 25MPH, they may end up losing the device.



I hear a Tuna Speed edition is currently in the works.


----------



## mbedle (May 14, 2015)

LOL - That is a good one. 



Domeskier said:


> I hear a Tuna Speed edition is currently in the works.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I hear a Tuna Speed edition is currently in the works.



Have not heard that one in a while!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 15, 2015)

mbedle said:


> This will never fly at a ski resort. Even if it did have a collision detection system, it has a maximum speed of 25mph and is not under any control by the owner.  There are many times when a skier maybe going faster then that speed. If the owner ends up going faster then 25MPH, they may end up losing the device.



[h=4]What happens when Lily loses track of me?[/h]Lily will hover in place and try to recover the signal. As soon as it finds you, It will go back to whatever mode it was in before it lost you.


----------



## mbedle (May 15, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> [h=4]What happens when Lily loses track of me?[/h]Lily will hover in place and try to recover the signal. As soon as it finds you, It will go back to whatever mode it was in before it lost you.



That seems like a pretty serious defect in the design of the system. For example, you are white water rafting and loose connection with the device. How far down the river are you going to be before you can get out and hike back up to it to obtain a lock on the device. Same pretty much holds true for skiers. Imagine it hovering above a jump and some unexpected skier collides with it! Doesn't seem like a good idea in a crowded environment.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2015)

3D Robotics Solo - designed for GoPro


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 22, 2015)

As cool as the auto following drone is, it's also kind of creepy in a sci-fi sort of way.

I don't think I'd want to throw the drone off a bridge either, with my luck it would malfunction.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jun 18, 2015)

Pretty cool stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/embed/y-rEI4bezWc


----------



## ss20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool for backcountry.  Forget about using it at a ski resort.  There's these things called chairlifts that like to fly in the sky as well.  No way a civilian drone could detect a moving 1/4" haul rope.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if it was in this thread or another but there was a "police drone" that a company was working on that shot a tazer. 

Just think, you could combine it with an ambulance drone and after you accidentally stop the suspects heart with the tazer, you can resuscitate him, all from the comfort of your patrol car.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 29, 2015)

Humans 1 Drones 0............Only 1st Quarter

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-drone-hovering-over-his-backyard/?comments=1


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2016)

drone wars


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> drone wars



Think Ski Patrol will send these after poachers? :smile:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2016)

http://nehandaradio.com/2016/04/18/drone-hits-british-airways-plane-approaching-heathrow-airport/

Landed safely.....impacts at landing speeds / final approach seem to be no problem so far ? but cruising at altitude (if they can get to that FL ) or one having an explosive payload.
Something else to watch for !

 There go more freedoms because of some idiot or terroristic  attempt . Next thing FAA will require transponders on Drones.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 18, 2016)

Can't believe this hasn't been posted here!


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2017)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/...rone-just-throw-your-gopro-hope-it-films-you/


----------



## Not Sure (May 6, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/...rone-just-throw-your-gopro-hope-it-films-you/



Very cool ,at first I thought this was the I phone on a string ...Looking at the shadow looks like a lawn dart with a ball on the front .


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2020)

Lol

https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFrea...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## NYDB (Mar 5, 2020)

Pretty funny.  If he had ran it over the first time he could of just kept going


----------

